# Where is Lame_enc.dll?



## ComputerUser (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't save any audacity sound project to mp3 as I don't have lame_enc.dll. I have Klite Mega Codec Pack installed but it hasn't installed lame! Help!


----------



## slugger (Sep 5, 2007)

*How do I download and install the LAME MP3 encoder?*


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's the file.

*www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?lame_enc


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks but why is Klite not installing lame?


----------



## slugger (Sep 5, 2007)

u have to select Lame encoder while installing

it is not installed by default


----------

